# Favorite Breeder



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

If you could pick only one favorite maltese breeder, who would you chose?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i'll forever have a thing for chalet de maltese as that's where the mini monster hails from... 

[attachment=29854:min.jpg]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't know any of the breedes personally. I bought from a BYB, but I love the look of Chrisman Maltese.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> If you could only pick one favorite maltese breeder, who would you chose?[/B]


I would have to say I am very happy with Cadeau's breeder Debbie Cleckley at Jacob Maltese. He is a beautiful dog and I felt very comfortable with her. I feel she has strong ethics. 

I have others that I am very impressed with from afar, but I'll stick to the question and just choose one.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I would have to say Dian Lynch of MiDis Maltese
> 
> I just bought a show boy off of her and he is beautiful![/B]


WHAT???? WHERE ARE THE PICTURES???


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I have to say mini monster and pixel breeder or Hope's breeder tajonmaltese


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> well, i'll forever have a thing for chalet de maltese as that's where the mini monster hails from...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwwwwwwwwwww mini monster


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> I would have to say Dian Lynch of MiDis Maltese
> 
> I just bought a show boy off of her and he is beautiful![/B]



I fully have to agree with you Dian Lynch is my pick to. She is one super nice lady that nows her line very well . I have one of her boys to I can't brag enough about this lady Dian.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411044
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Char














!! So lets see some pretty boy pics!! Who is he out of btw?

Andrea


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I would have to admit that Bonnie Palmer of Angel Maltese is my favorite. Coco came from her, and I have never had a dog quite like this one. Never mind that the groomer made her look like she has poodle legs and poodle butt this last grooming. :-( http://www.bonniesmaltese.com


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

All these babies are cute!!! But Mini and Pixel have my heart!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Well I have two favorite breeders. Sharon Girven of Blue Hills Maltese and Sandra Di'bonis' of Di'bonis' Maltese. Both of these wonderful breeders have taken me under their wings and are my mentors. Sharon has entrusted me with her lines and I now have babies on the ground that I am hoping and praying that two of them turn out to be show quality.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Any reputable, honest, caring breeder, is okay in my book. The ones who follow the guidlines we have spoken of so many times. They can't be "snotty" breeders though. I can do without the snots.









I can also do without the ones who produce the "CH. No Eyeball Billy" breeders. Or the "CH. Heart That Will Cost You Gold" breeders.









Sorry, had to throw that in


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I would have to say Dian Lynch of MiDis Maltese
> 
> I just bought a show boy off of her and he is beautiful![/B]


You've been holding out on us! We want details and pictures!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I can't mention one favorite because there are so many that I really like. I can say though that I love the Marcris look, so reputable breeders who use Marcris in their lines are ones that I would be drawn to.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I can't mention one favorite because there are so many that I really like. I can say though that I love the Marcris look, so reputable breeders who use Marcris in their lines are ones that I would be drawn to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the line that I also love so much. I am blessed to have a litter right now that CH. Marcris Blue Hill Envy is the Sire too. I posted two of their pictures in another thread but am reposting them here for you to see......









These are two different dogs.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411195
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Have to go with Cloudclan, Debbie Cleckley, at Jacob Maltese. My Joy is a Debbie's baby! I was very lucky that Debbie chose our family for Joy's forever home.









Robin, Joy and Zoey


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411123
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty Boy is what we named him My husband thought that matched him to the T . He is out of , Sire is
Ch Lake Buena Vista Griecco, Dam is Midis Littel Sands of Time 
and now at last here is Pretty Boy when his coat was long these pictures doesn't do him justice how pretty he is in real life

[attachment=25010:attachment]
[attachment=25011:attachment]


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411134
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Char














!! So lets see some pretty boy pics!! Who is he out of btw?

Andrea
[/B][/QUOTE]


Pretty Boy is what we named him My husband thought that matched him to the T . He is out of , Sire is
Ch Lake Buena Vista Griecco, Dam is Midis Littel Sands of Time 
and now at last here is Pretty Boy when his coat was long these pictures doesn't do him justice how pretty he is in real life

[attachment=25010:attachment]
[attachment=25011:attachment]
[/B][/QUOTE]
His name suits him to a tee. He is an extreamely Pretty Boy.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I would have to say I'm partial to Benny and Emma's breeders. Ben is from Chrisman and Emma is from Marcris. Both breeders are wonderful. I love that Benny and Emma both have different looks to them. Benny certainly has that Chrisman look(the bear paws, round face) and Emma has this little delicate way to her. They are so different! I don't know who is cuter. But there are so many breeders out there that seem wonderful and their babies are beautiful. I wish I could have one from each lol All in all I would highly recommend both breeders I've dealt with.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I loved reading through this post - actually, I wish something like this was pinned somewhere for reference if someone is looking for a pup. It's good to have this info at your finger tips.








I'm not looking!! Three is enough for me, but it's great to know which look each breeder has.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Char, pretty boy is just that..a very pretty boy!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well....one breeder...I really like the looks of Macris & Chalet de Maltese pups- but of course my favorite would have to be Aria Maltese..where I Atticus and Rugby came from. Heidi is just really nice - Ken and I really liked meeting her and her maltese... Atticus and the Rug have great personalities - very calm, yet playful, cuddly little boys. I like her pups looks, coats - the face is what doesn't for me..

but there are many GREAT breeders out there...


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I need to up my membership again so I can post a picture but I have to say Ga-li maltese since that is Bentley and Lily's breeder. Both of them continue to get more beautiful with time and they both have the most wonderful personalities. Although sometimes Lily needs a name like "mini monster" So I will go with Lunnie Lily. She is crazy sometimes. So fun to watch.
Aimee


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:blink: There are soooooooooooo many, I could never pick just one. I like the look of alot of these breeders. We are very lucky in the states we have so many to choose from..
ANDREA :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I would have to admit that Bonnie Palmer of Angel Maltese is my favorite. Coco came from her, and I have never had a dog quite like this one. Never mind that the groomer made her look like she has poodle legs and poodle butt this last grooming. :-( http://www.bonniesmaltese.com[/B]



*I have to agree with Mary Ann. I have two of Bonnie's Angel Maltese and they are truly special in both personality and appearance. *


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I have to say mini monster and pixel breeder [/B]


I also say Mini and Pixel's breeder


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my fav is susie pham of chalet de maltese also....b/c pixel has done nothing but bring joy to my life and everyone around her. i am actually considering another from her :brownbag: ok cat is out of the bag!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> i am actually considering another from her :brownbag: ok cat is out of the bag![/B]



YAY!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 

and let me tell you that if I ever thought of getting a third maltese, chalet de maltese is where I will be looking for my pup...I wont mind traveling there to get him/her ....Is that Pixel in the front page of their site? :wub: I just LOVE going through their photos


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411730
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes that is Pixel....and now im working on another P name for my next girl


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> my fav is susie pham of chalet de maltese also....b/c pixel has done nothing but bring joy to my life and everyone around her. i am actually considering another from her :brownbag: ok cat is out of the bag![/B]


 :aktion033: :chili: Yay Jaimie!! Details, we want DETAILS!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations Jamie can't wait for details.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> my fav is susie pham of chalet de maltese also....b/c pixel has done nothing but bring joy to my life and everyone around her. i am actually considering another from her :brownbag: ok cat is out of the bag![/B]


JAIMIE, that is one BIG cat! Congrates! :aktion033: 
enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

Without a doubt I love my puppy from Josymir Maltese[/url.

I know others here have adopted from her and when I go get another puppy I will certainly go back to her.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

There are so many breeders I like and that I would work with. I must say though that I have been very pleased with my three kids from Chalet de Maltese. I would not hesistate to get Maltese from Rijes Maltese, Aria Maltese or Four Halls Maltese. There are so many more that I would recommend although I don't know them personally.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is a tough question just because of how you phrased it.

Favorite Breeder -- for a show puppy or for a pet puppy?

For a dog that will be a consistant winner in the ring?

Or for a breeder that will help educate you and help you learn about the maltese as a breed and how to care for them?

Or for the best health record?

All of these factor differently into who your favorite breeder might be.

For example, if I wanted a show puppy, there are only 2 or 3 breeders in the country that I would, personally, buy from.

But, if I was buying a pet puppy or recommending a breeder for someone else to buy a pet puppy from, I would have a list of totally different breeders -- and they wouldn't be the ones I would get my show puppy from.

I think a better questions might have been -- what style of maltese do you prefer. Certain lines have very distinct looks and I believe that's what you're really getting at, aren't you?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I was primarily interested in pet quality maltese because I want another maltese someday. I'm bookmarking some of the favorite breeders and will be checking their websites periodically to see what their puppies/adults look like. All my dogs thusfar have been from local breeders. 

I have no intention of showing but I'm curious to know who your favorite show breeders are Lynn.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If I were going to get a show dog -- I would go to Divine or to Chrisman unless Dian would let Hoover go. I'm so in love with Hoover. Or I would call Tara and have her let loose of one of her show dogs. Would I go there if I was a novice -- probably not because none of those breeders would give me the support I would need -- Divine, Chrisman or Tara. But, I don't need that so that's where I would go and I would only buy a show dog that I could take to the top. I seriously doubt that Divine or Chrisman or Tara would offer most buyers the dog they would offer me because they know that if I'm set on making a dog (of any breed) number #1, I can, so they wouldn't hesitate to let me have their best. And also because I'm no longer interested in breeding, so they could retain the breeding rights to the dog I might purchase. 

If I were going to get a pet, there are a number of good breeders with good health records. I would not go to Divine or Chrisman because they're so expensive and because they're so busy with their show puppies that they really don't have much time for pet people.

All of the ones that have been mentioned are good, reputable breeders for pets. I would try to find a good, reputable breeder with a good health record to his/her credit that is as close to me as possible because I like to see the parents and how the puppies are raised and because it's so much easier if the breeder is fairly close.

Lacie came from a good friend that was once a top breeder -- Billie Bechtel. But she's not breeding anymore. I've known Billie since high school and she's now in Nothern Arizona although she use to be in the Phoenix area. I know her line and have watched her dogs win for years. But still, I would not have gone to her for a show dog because I know exactly what I would be looking for and her dogs aren't it. They easily would become champions, but they wouldn't go any further. But Lacie was from the last litter that Billie bred and I know the health record of Billie's line and the temperment and so Lacie was perfect for me.

That's just my opinion, but mostly having to do with a show dog.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

a toughie. i will throw out the day's most unpopular vote... buttercup's breeder. only because she allowed me to find my heart dog. :wub: :wub: :wub: as cute as other dogs are, the buttercup is faves in my eyes :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I know once I'm ready for the next furball, I'm going to be going nuts deciding between Tajon and Chalet de Maltese. I love Tammy's cuddly teddy bear look, but Chalet's got this amazing elegance to their look! I don't know what I'm going to do when time comes... at the moment, I hope that right before that time, I win the lottery so I can get both! LOL.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Since I've only used one breeder, Shoni's,---I have to say Mary Ann Archuleta of Avante Maltese is my favorite.  Shoni is amazing. He has all the qualities you look for in a pet. Health, smarts, darling lovable personality, cuddly, hilarious to watch as he invents while he plays........and wonderful looking to boot. Mary Ann is not as well known as some of the currently popular show people, but she has the great ability to raise wonderful puppies, and is doing it right. Her line is impeccable, all you could wish for in a pedigree. Her website is not always up to date, so if you are looking, call her. You will find her a very sweet easy to talk to person. She loves each puppy so much and wants the best for them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey came from Josy from josymir. There are several of us here that have gotten our furbaby from her. I will be going to her for my next one. No question, no looking for another breeder.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I have to say Dian Lynch. While it is true she breeds show quality pups and does a darn good job of it (as seen here from various SM forum users with show dogs from her) there are always going to be some putps that don't, for one reason or another, measure up to that level and those are placed as pets with restrictive registrations (can't breed). So, this is where I got Midis and I am very, very pleased with his personality and his appearance. I love him! And Dian was great to work with!

Cyndi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I have to say Dian Lynch. While it is true she breeds show quality pups and does a darn good job of it (as seen here from various SM forum users with show dogs from her) there are always going to be some putps that don't, for one reason or another, measure up to that level and those are placed as pets with restrictive registrations (can't breed). So, this is where I got Midis and I am very, very pleased with his personality and his appearance. I love him! And Dian was great to work with!
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


Yes, I agree, Dian does a great job. And the fact that she is ALWAYS available if you need help or have a question is such a special thing, it really is.
Here is Caira showing today

[attachment=29874:IMG_1661.jpg]

Can you even believe Dian gave this girl up??????? I'm so lucky!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:wub: :wub:


----------

